# anti-spam pour Ipad



## secunda (23 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous

Quel anti-spam me conseillez vous pour Ipad, mes mails sont envahis par ces spams
Quel réglage faire ?
Merci
Marie


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2014)

ben tu ne dis rien des outils actuellement utilisés

les techniques antispam sont nombreuses
une des plus simple est de filtrer AVANT arrivée dans logiciel de messagerie
(donc sur compte en ligne)
et ensuite le reste quand il passe le premier barrage est déclaré  ponctuellemeent spam et mis sur liste noire du logiciel utilisé

et bien entendu l'autre methode -de base elle aussi - est d'avoir plusieurs adressses dont une reservée pour usage " web" ( inscriptions à site , forums , site de vente, newsletters  etc )
cette adresse sera souvent spammée plus vite
et si ingerable on ...l'abandonne et on en prend une autre et basta

et bien entendu on peut combiner
exemple utiliser un compte gmail ( excellent filtre) pour..récolter les messages d'autres services qui eux auraient un mauvais filtre


----------



## adixya (24 Juillet 2014)

Oui mais je pense que notre ami(e) a des spams dans sa boîte aux lettres principale, qui du coup est polluée, ce qui est d'autant plus me étant si c'est cette boîte qui sert d'Apple ID !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2014)

ca c'est ton hypothèse,  , et pour l'instant on en sait rien et rien ne permet de la confirmer ou infirmer pour l'instant

comme on peut parfaitement avoir plusieurs comptes emails sur les appareils quelqu'ils soient ou quelque soit la méthode de consultation -écriture   les possibles sont  vaaaaaastes


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2014)

La meilleure solution pour le spam, c'est d'empêcher les envois de contact non identifiés.

Ensuite, c'est lourd et cher. Donc il faut faire confiance à son prestataire qui géré les courriels. Google, Orange, Apple, etc. n&#8217;enlèvent déjà pas mal de spam d'office.


----------

